# 3 Train segments Print 3 tickets?



## dande (Sep 24, 2019)

If we are taking a round trip that includes 3 separate trains I assume I should print 3 tickets correct?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 24, 2019)

All trains will be on the same ticket. They do not collect tickets, just scan the code


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 24, 2019)

Theoretically, they just scan the code, and you should be fine with one.
After all, if you have the ticket image on your device, they will just scan it straight off the device and no printout is involved at all.
However, I have had them lift the printout in the past, and I am a cautious person, so I usually make one extra "just in case." Probably going to stop doing that soon, as even our little AmBus that connects from Bend to Chemult now uses scanners.


----------

